# Powakaddy Freeway II



## Moff (Apr 22, 2012)

Just bought a 2nd hand one of the above & its developed an error message on the display - A flashing Zero constantly flashes & wont let me change to any larger number to engage the motor - Tried everything to rectify but no joy - Any one got any ideas apart from taking to a approved repair shop?


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

I found this on a pdf from powakaddy

When you have connected and secured the battery, the digital display
will flash â€œ0â€; this indicates that your machine is off but ready for use. By
rotating the rotary control, the numbers in the display will change; these
numbers are directly related to the speed of the trolley. All the time that
the display is flashing, no power will reach the motor.
The rotary control switch also has a push
function, a quick push will turn the flashing
display into a solid one, practice this in the
zero position.
With the display solid (not flashing) apply the
power slowly by turning the speed control
knob in a clockwise direction (away from you),
you will notice the numbers increase and the
trolley will move forwards, the maximum speed
is achieved at speed nine. When you reach
your desired destination, either slow the cart to
zero or simply tap the end of the rotary control to turn the machine off,
this will turn your solid display into a flashing display.


----------



## Moff (Apr 22, 2012)

cheers for looking gibbo but that relates to the freeway not version two which has no rotary dial but touch controls instead.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

I will google again, I like a challenge


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 22, 2012)

bugger, can find the manual and lots of peeps moaning about them but nothing relating to your issue. May well be a trip to a repair place


----------



## robbest3offthetee (Apr 23, 2012)

Moff, Its a controller failure, Have it on my one which is in the repairers as we speak, 2nd time this has happened in 6months, If its still under warranty you can get it done for free, if you press the 3 buttons at the same time it should show PX, So bloody annoying when they cost so much, hope this helps, Rob...


----------

